# Catfish rescue- ID???



## tonymarinara (Apr 28, 2007)

*Catfish rescue- ID??? *NEW PICS**

Hi everyone. new here. I rescued this catfish yesterday from a coworker. when I got to the house to remove the fish(they had no idea how to catch him) the tank was so dirty i literally COULD NOT see the fish! i couldnt find him! and hes a foot long! there were so many toys, glasses, ashtrays, etc, etc, etc thrown in the tank by the kids. The tank had admittedly not been cleaned since JULY! and worse, they hadnt fed him in just as long!!! other than the random bread, bologna, fruit snacks, etc the kids threw in! :evil: how ridiculous and terribly sad! Anyway, as you can probably guess, I dont even have so much as a common name to go on. Can anyone help please??? :help:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

big fellow! Did you find out what it is?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

check out www.planetcatfish.com and see if you can identifiy him from their data base.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a highbred to be, between a shovelnose and a redtail cat.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

*Arius berneyi* or *Hemibagrus wyckii* possibly?

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=94


----------

